# Thew frank guy



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

You know that frank man who owns the opeffe or whatever website and wrote the book on caribes,does he come on this site att all


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

all the time...that frank guy







.................why


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

whats his name,does he know the most about piranhas in the world


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

go down to the science forum and ask him


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

there aint no science fourum


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

piranha science and click on opefe piranha research information, that is his page/site


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

ok but what is his name on this site,also who is this gg guy i hear loads of bad stuff about him


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

why.....who are you?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

*Here is an idea*...actually spend some time reading posts and digesting the site, and your questions will be answered......

Grosse Gurke is a great guy....and I love how a member for two days has any opinion at all......and is one of the all poweful beings floating silently in cyberspace moderating this site.

I think you will find that you are now a member of the finest site on line. You will also find that we have a *VERY* diverse membership, and an *exceptional* wealth of intelligent Piranha and Non Piranha owners/breeders/ keepers.

You will find a *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions section at the top.....I strongly urge you to read through it. I also urge you to spend some time reading through the Piranha forums in general.


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

ok thanks i will do that


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah GG is a real bastard!! ask anyone


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

whats wrong with him i heard ppl hate him but what does he do wrong


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

el-josho said:


> ok but what is his name on this site,also who is this gg guy i hear loads of bad stuff about him


yeah he told me to put bleach in my tank, my fish died, he baaaaadd man.


----------



## el-josho (Sep 25, 2006)

really?????


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

el-josho said:


> really?????


yes, hes also accountable for all Piranha cannibalism, white spots, amonia burns, high Nitrates, small tanks, inactive serras and skittish reds, just to name a few.

as you can tell hes real evil..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

GG stole my sweets and pushed me in a bush


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

maybe you should ask

G rossi

patriot

msstevens

davemcq

cammando

or rocket ronni


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the ass man









franks name on here is hastus


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

el-josho said:


> ok but what is his name on this site,also who is this gg guy i hear loads of bad stuff about him


It's worse than you think, -I've heard he goes in public bathrooms and pisses on the seat!!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I heard he push's the cross walk buttons and then does't use the cross walk

also heard he gives out soup to trick or treaters just puts a scoop right into their bags of candy


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I heard one time he taped a cats whiskers to its face so it couldnt go anywhere, it just stood in the same spot for the rest of its life.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

He sits on the bus and flicks boogers at mentally handicapped people as well I've read


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

GG doesn't cover his mouth when he lets out loud, oderiferous belches in a restaurant.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

El-josho/rocket ronnie/mstevens100/g rossi

your covers blown snooker boy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

luciferzone said:


> I heard he push's the cross walk buttons and then does't use the cross walk
> 
> also heard he gives out soup to trick or treaters just puts a scoop right into their bags of candy


Awesome!









GG switched my milk with orange juice right before I ate cereal









Can we just burn all these duplicate account/moron new members?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I heard he was the guy who came up with the idea of "Light" cigarettes so people would believe they wern't as bad for you


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

is sure that gg is real reason liberace turned gay

also once pushed an old lady in front of a slow moving bus

and i heard hes the creepy guy that keeps hiding under teachers desks--checkin cobwebs


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

[quote name='Morpheus' date='Sep 26 2006, 11:53 AM' post='1632664']









El-josho/rocket ronnie/mstevens100/g rossi

your covers blown snooker boy
[/quot

avatar stealer :rasp:

~just found out that GG makes crank calls to little old ladies


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

GG doesn't roll up his sleeve when he fishes change out of a public toilet.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

[quote name='Morpheus' date='Sep 26 2006, 11:53 AM' post='1632664']









El-josho/rocket ronnie/mstevens100/g rossi

your covers blown snooker boy
[/quote

agreed


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

gg touched me where the sun dont shine


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


the danger zone.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

One time I was over at his house for dinner with my gf and he had his way with her on top of the turkey 
I cried for a long long time


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


the danger zone.








[/quote]

damn it drew easy there member we are having fun


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

el-josho said:


> whats wrong with him i heard ppl hate him but what does he do wrong


They're only pulling your leg. You've to know the people in this forum. GG is a great guy and full of knowledge.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

el-josho is a repeat bann guy so responding to him is useless


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> whats wrong with him i heard ppl hate him but what does he do wrong


They're only pulling your leg. You've to know the people in this forum. GG is a great guy and full of knowledge.
[/quote]








and he has a sence of humar too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


show me on the doll


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

GG drives the speed limit in the left lane.

[Edit] With his blinker on.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nah he isnt half bad
all the time anyway


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> nah he isnt half bad


No, you don't know how bad he really is.
If you're sitting in heavy traffic and you let GG cut in your lane ahead of you, -he won't wave 'thank-you'!
AHHHHH!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Geez I hate when he does that!

/Surprised we havnt heard from him yet


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


show me on the doll









[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

When playing golf, GG always shows up late for his tee time and he never repairs his divots.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

one time he worked at taco bell and I asked for a pink taco and he spit on me


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

gg killed my father, and raped my mother!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and i heard hes responsible for all the hurricanes and global warming too....


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

He causes offshore oil spills to


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


show me on the doll









[/quote]


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

speak of the devil lol he is reading the thread


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse gurke once put toilet roll tubes on a cats legs so it walked like a robot


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

GG is one of those people at the movies that always says whats gonna happen next out loud and ruins it for everyone else.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


show me on the doll









[/quote]















[/quote]









gg taught michael jackson what "jesus juice" was all about..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just wanted to apologize for how I have treated some of you on this site..the animals I have abused and the old people I have taken advantage of. I can see the error of my ways and wish I would have provided a better example...especially for the younger members.

I can honestly say I regret the things I have done and hope you can forgive me.

.............................except for you Drew


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i forgive u









uve burned me pretty bad sometimes though


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I guess GG we can forgive all* but * the divets not being fixed..and you not picking up the tab at the clubhouse...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:47 PM ...I have abused and the old people I have taken advantage of.


Has anyone seen the new page I'm working on pertaining to Fruits and Seeds that Pacus and Piranhas eat?
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
=
==

==
=

=
=
=
=


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^^


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

el-josho said:


> whats wrong with him i heard ppl hate him but what does he do wrong


they both ate my fish and said it was you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK© said:


> gg touched me where the sun dont shine


show me on the doll









[/quote]















[/quote]









gg taught michael jackson what "jesus juice" was all about..
[/quote]

awesome

this thread rules

HOF
FTW

TOP!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GG once touched ceiling cat...

innapropriatley


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I thought HOF after reading the first page...this is a Great thread already...

And yeah, GG is a real tool. One time, while I was sleeping, he added fish to my fishtank, thus causing my tank to go through a mini-cycle. Bastard.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

He come over one night to cook me suppa cause I like the way he makes dem fried beans right and when I was asleepin he ate my piranha and then tried to stick the fish head in a dark spot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GG once called ME old!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he once sent me to my room without desert!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~puts boots on as it getting deep


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> GG once called ME old!!!!


GG is getting Alzheimers and is a total Ginko Biloba junkie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

GG never washes his hands after he goes to the bathroom!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

and he works in a restaurant!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 04:47 PM ...I have abused and the old people I have taken advantage of.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new page I'm working on pertaining to Fruits and Seeds that Pacus and Piranhas eat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

GG stirs his coffee with the spoon from the sugar bowl, -then puts it back in the bowl!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GG uses a wheelchair to get sympathy and help, even though he can walk just fine.

The evidence ~>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> GG uses a wheelchair to get sympathy and help, even though he can walk just fine.
> 
> The evidence ~>


that is sooo sad


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard he runs around and kicks old people in the nuts...and when they fall down he steals their dentures


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I heard he runs around and kicks old people in the nuts...and when they fall down he steals their dentures


I can't imagine he would do anything THAT bad


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


Which brings me to my next point... dont do drugs...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

acestro said:


> I heard he runs around and kicks old people in the nuts...and when they fall down he steals their dentures


I heard he steals old peoples dentures... and then bites them in the nuts









[/quote]
ahahhahahahahaahaha pure gold.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

GG drinks milk straight from the carton. Then, when he has company, he offers them that same milk. Oh yeah, hes also a notorious double-dipper when eating nachos, breadsticks, anything he can get his hands on.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

acestro said:


> doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


Which brings me to my next point... dont do drugs...
[/quote]

why? because you will turn into a senile old man....? makes you sound like a gay cartoon charecter with you hand in a puppets ass ...








i know drugs are bad... mmmmk...:rasp:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I heard that GG thinks "Team RIP" is a fart club.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

did ya hear the pope has bird flu !!

he has been messing around with cardinals


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I heard a rumour that GG teabags people while they sleep









Ever gone to the toilet only for the seat to be covered in piss?.........GG


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

GG farts in crowded elevators, 
-and then just smiles while he basks in the ambiance.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

he is a rebel he has a leather jacket n sh*t


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

He invented this...........

View attachment 121212


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> He invented this...........
> 
> View attachment 121212


ahhh i hate that!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> He invented this...........
> 
> View attachment 121212


ahhh i hate that!
[/quote]








classic man classic


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

GG is the reason jewish kids dont get christmas presents!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

GG came to see me at the church once and dipped in the holy water....

But it wasn't with his finger!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

GG invented Internet Explorer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


Which brings me to my next point... dont do drugs...
[/quote]

why? because you will turn into a senile old man....? makes you sound like a gay cartoon charecter with you hand in a puppets ass ...








i know drugs are bad... mmmmk...:rasp:
[/quote]

Um.... okay....

Anyone, that maybe isn't on drugs, get the actual movie reference?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what? did you say drugs?

lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


Which brings me to my next point... dont do drugs...
[/quote]

Response to first comment:









Response to second comment:


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i heard GG goes to the beach just so he can kick down sand castles and watch the little children cry.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

he kicked sand in my eyes one time then spit in my mouth while I was crying


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> Um.... okay....
> 
> Anyone, that maybe isn't on drugs, get the actual movie reference?


Think Lawrence Taylor and Mama says drugs are the devil!!!!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

WTF


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

acestro said:


> doesnt Osama pass out on his couch sometimes arfer long nights of drinking too? thats just what i heard.. and something about the real cause of that bird flu...


Which brings me to my next point... dont do drugs...
[/quote]

why? because you will turn into a senile old man....? makes you sound like a gay cartoon charecter with you hand in a puppets ass ...








i know drugs are bad... mmmmk...:rasp:
[/quote]

Um.... okay....

Anyone, that maybe isn't on drugs, get the actual movie reference?









[/quote]

co co coach kline says its ok to fight back


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG invented the Porn Site Blockers that companies use.

And he's the guy Dennis Leary refers to that walks around in the summertime saying "How about this heat?"

Not to mention that he parks in handicapped spaces, while handicapped people....make handicapped faces.

GG once called a one legged girl "Eileen" to her face.
Then he kicked out her other leg and just pointed and laughed.

GG once went spearfishing and caught a 7 inch redbelly....out of my tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> And he's the guy Dennis Leary refers to that walks around in the summertime saying "How about this heat?"
> 
> Not to mention that he parks in handicapped spaces, while handicapped people....make handicapped faces.


Don't forget to mention that he really drives slow in the ultrafast lane, while people behind him are going insane









In short, GG is not the Assman, but he's the "asshole" (gotta love Leary for that song :laugh: )


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, moron! Hey! Moron! Duh! L-L-Look at me. I'm th-th-the waterboy. Duh! I got a wooden spoon! Duh! <<GG


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG's favorite pastime is using Nair instead of shaving cream when bombing on Holloween. His favorite target: grammar school children.

He really took it too far tho when he used it as a substitute topping for whip cream on my hot chocolate.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> co co coach kline says its ok to fight back


/awesome

Now, does anyone know the other dumb mistake skunkbud made?









Mmmmkay?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and, yeah...

GG called once and didn't leave a message.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> GG came to see me at the church once and dipped in the holy water....
> 
> But it wasn't with his finger!


Was that your church









In my defense........................I was drunk


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> GG came to see me at the church once and dipped in the holy water....
> 
> But it wasn't with his finger!


Was that your church









In my defense........................I was drunk








[/quote]
Yeah but saying "Now that sh*t is really blessed" was over the top.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I heard that GG guy like to go into really tall buildings and press all the buttons on crowded elevators and then hops off before the door closes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and farts before hopping off....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> and farts before hopping off....











hes a bad man indeed...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG works for a soda vending machine company on the side, and he likes to put pepsi in the 7-up racks...you think you're buying 7-up & then a pepsi comes out. Soooooo mean!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> GG works for a soda vending machine company on the side, and he likes to put pepsi in the 7-up racks...you think you're buying 7-up & then a pepsi comes out. Soooooo mean!










THAT'S TOO FAR JEFF!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

GG walks into cool bars full of people having fun,
-and plays lame Country music on the juke box.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

GG caused Hurricane Katrina and the Ice Age. The reasoning for the Ice Age, he wanted to keep his beer cold outside.



acestro said:


> and, yeah...
> 
> GG called once and didn't leave a message.


And he also eats babies.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

well........ babies _are_ tasty.....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

especially stir fried babies, mmmmmmmm my favorite


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like them with lemon slices...

..or was that pacu


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bump...









my bad. haha.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Uh Oh...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice bump Nj... this thread freakin rocks!

btw GG is causng global warming burning endangered animals...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IBTL ....







great thread


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> *IBTL* ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a shame. we need to educate the world and make them see the real threat that GG is.
the global comunity has a responsibility to make action and remove him.
if we stand divided we stand no chance!! hes just too powerfull....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dont worry GG's time is almost up.. I dont think they allow computers in nursing homes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> nice bump Nj... this thread freakin rocks!
> 
> btw GG is causng global warming burning endangered animals...










x2


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

my FAVORITE frank the SCIENTIST moment was when he boddyslammered ANDY THE GIANT in the 0OPEFE scienfe forum!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> *IBTL* ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a shame. we need to educate the world and make them see the real threat that GG is.
the global comunity has a responsibility to make action and remove him.
if we stand divided we stand no chance!! hes just too powerfull....
[/quote]
Im watch you.....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *IBTL* ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a shame. we need to educate the world and make them see the real threat that GG is.
the global comunity has a responsibility to make action and remove him.
if we stand divided we stand no chance!! hes just too powerfull....
[/quote]
Im watch you.....








[/quote]
im watch him too


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *IBTL* ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be a shame. we need to educate the world and make them see the real threat that GG is.
the global comunity has a responsibility to make action and remove him.
if we stand divided we stand no chance!! hes just too powerfull....
[/quote]
Im watch you.....








[/quote]

more like I'm watching you...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, down with this dangerous GG guy!

I heard he's the reason you go to the laundromat with 4 pairs of socks and come home with 3 pairs and one spare right sock.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Yeah, down with this dangerous GG guy!
> 
> I heard he's the reason you go to the laundromat with 4 pairs of socks and come home with 3 pairs and one spare right sock.


i want my sicks back


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i heard he likes to try to get his fish high.... very very bad man.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i heard he likes to try to get his fish high.... very very bad man.


whast wrong with that?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

joey said:


> i heard he likes to try to get his fish high.... very very bad man.


whast wrong with that?
[/quote]
i dont know.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I also heard he sits naked on his roof with a bb gun and picks off endangered critters







...

...And then molests them







....

...and then eats them.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I also heard he sits naked on his roof with a bb gun and picks off endangered critters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what may I ask is wrong with that?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

he excanged his orange juice with my cereal









/sorry ace


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I also heard he sits naked on his roof with a bb gun and picks off endangered critters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t, that's what I'm doing right now too.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I also heard he sits naked on his roof with a bb gun and picks off endangered critters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t, that's what I'm doing right now too.
[/quote]

I miss your old avatar


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sweet thanks man for my old av. I lost it after the pfury crash.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Well......I steal avatars for a living

your welcome


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Yeah, down with this dangerous GG guy!
> 
> I heard he's the reason you go to the laundromat with 4 pairs of socks and come home with 3 pairs and one spare right sock.


In my defense.....that was when I lived in Wisconsin and it is very cold in the winter.....and my boy needed a little more protection.

You will notice that I didnt take the footies...only the tube socks.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah, down with this dangerous GG guy!
> 
> I heard he's the reason you go to the laundromat with 4 pairs of socks and come home with 3 pairs and one spare right sock.


In my defense.....that was when I lived in Wisconsin and it is very cold in the winter.....and my boy needed a little more protection.

You will notice that I didnt take the footies...only the tube socks.








[/quote]

your a funny guy gg......and I like you for that


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG posts pics of naked chicks, but puts black bars over their hoo-hoo's and wa-wa's.


----------

